# Cute pics



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I got a couple of everybody but Ama. He only got one. lol. I love how they get so close to camera. 

Willow.









Willow with something on her beak. 









Grey.









Ama.









Grey.









Farrah.









Love this pic of Grey. lol.









Willow accepts pets.









Farrah accepts pets.









Farrah gets into getting pets. Fav. <3


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, so cute!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

They're gorgeous


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks guys! they can be sweethearts sometimes. lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Willow is stunning!!

theyre all gorgeous and they all look so happy!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> Willow is stunning!!
> 
> theyre all gorgeous and they all look so happy!!


thank you.  i hope they are happy- i work my butt off for them! lol.

willow is person bird. lol. she clings to kev if he's in the room- if not she's on me. she is beautiful though. 

it seems like all my friends have a different favorite. lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha i dont know your birds personally, but willow reminds me of dally lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ama is clearly waiting for you to take the top off that seed bucket. Haven't we told you to stop starving them?! :innocent:

Super cute pics.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> haha i dont know your birds personally, but willow reminds me of dally lol


Haha. Is Dally a Diva? Bc Willow prefers the people over the other birds and if you don't comply with her she throws a hissy fit. Lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Ama is clearly waiting for you to take the top off that seed bucket. Haven't we told you to stop starving them?! :innocent:
> 
> Super cute pics.


He totally pushes his face up against the seed bucket. Lmao. I won't open it. I can't imagine getting four birds out of a seed bucket. Two was hard enough. Lmao


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all very precious!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable pics! I am so happy to see Willow looking happy


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Adorable pics! I am so happy to see Willow looking happy


I'm trying really hard to teach her independence bc she is like glued to me when she comes out to play. It's slowly working but she always comes back to me before too long. Lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe she is just seeking security in her new environment, she was fairly independent for me. But that could be because Jay was her preferred person. She wouldn't have moved from him if she'd had a choice


----------

